# Pre-Owned Pop-Up Pits For Sale



## CampfireDefender

Hey everyone,


With Amazon's no matter what return policy we've recently been handed back quite a few lightly used Pop-Up Pits. Instead of scrapping these we figured some of you might be interested in picking up a refurbished product at a discounted price. 

These range anywhere from pits with a couple of burns on them to a few show room displays that are basically brand new. These have all been inspected by us to make sure that everything is good to go.

If you don't care too much about getting a brand new pit and wanted to pick one up at a discounted price shoot us a DM and we can get you hooked up. 

I'll be editing to post pictures of some of the pits to give everyone a better idea.


----------



## matt man

Pm sent!
I was a skeptic when they first came out, but man, after we had one on a trip this summer, I really liked it. Especially after picking the thing up. Tired of hauling that heavy ass pig around, that I use now. 
And it burned everything down to minimal ash.


----------



## athelake

I PMed them and they replied in minutes.


----------



## Johnzstz

What would the price range be?


----------



## Fly By Night

Johnzstz said:


> What would the price range be?


I won't post prices as they obviously didn't want them out in the air. Let's put it this way I've been on the fence all summer, these prices promoted me to go ahead and pull the trigger (can i say that here?)


----------



## CampfireDefender

Here is a range of images of the used pits. These will all come with the heat shield and carrying case!


----------



## watermonkey

Ordered last week, received this week. Got the grill attachment too. Must have been a floor model, because it looks brand new. They could've easily sold this as new and no one would've been the wiser - that in itself says a lot about these guys. Happy to support them and am glad their ingenious product is getting attention. We'll be trying it out this week.


----------



## markhusbands

I got a "used" one with the grill as well, and it all looks basically new. Really cool thing. Great price.


----------



## T.O.Mac

I am in the same boat. The product was in such great shape for "used!" I am so excited to get out on the river and use it


----------



## Mtnbuzzer

Just ordered one. They responded immediately and made it easy. I have been on three trips that used them this year. No problems at any check-ins. So glad there is a reasonable alternative to those big and heavy fire pans. I met the "inventor" at WetDreams in Flagstaff when he was dropping off product. Nice guy. Glad to support his business.


----------



## 3d3vart

I got one as well. Looked brand new, still in packaging, etc. Quick processing, great price.

I have used it four times already in two weeks, and can say it's a bit of a game changer. The biggest pro, of course, is the weight and size--mine is less than half the weight of my old faithful steel firepan and can easily fit on my packraft for non-hiking required packraft trips. I also like the stable base and lower height. Cons are that the heat shield is kinda janky (nothing that your fire blanket can't compensate for), the multiple pieces, and the fact that its just overall harder to isolate the soot and grime that in its on my steel firepan where that stuff is all contained inside the pan and lid.

Anyway, highly recommended so far. Can't wait to see how it holds up over years of abuse.


----------



## lncoop

Wasn't in the market for a fire pan, but plenty of buzzards are fans of the Pop Up Pit and these guys seem to be good members of the community, so I decided I'd grab one. I just unwrapped it and set it up and all I can say is - I wonder what the "new unused" ones look like. They must be gold plated or something. Mine truly looks unused and I'm really impressed with how quickly and easily it goes together, and it seems pretty bomber. $102 for the pan, heat shield and tri-fold grill to my door. Seems like a pretty good deal to me. Looking forward to getting it hot. Thanks Fireside and Triston!


----------



## CampfireDefender

Glad everyone is happy with the results! I've been trying to pick out the 'nicer' stuff for the MB crowd. We're down to our last couple now so if you were still interested in picking one up just shoot us a message.

Cheers,
Triston
Fireside Team


----------



## Jamesdking

got mine yesterday. It was packaged almost too well! cant wait to use it. Thanks! Oh and its def never been used or opened as far as I can tell.


----------



## MR. ED

Mine’s perfect. Muchos gracias.


----------



## MNichols

I got mine too, $102.00, Firepan and Grill. I can't see where anyone ever used it, it came packaged like it was completely brand new. The only thing that concerns me is the grill, when in place on the pit, seems awfully close to the fire. An idea for the manufacturer would be to drill the posts it sits on to allow pins to be put in and raise the grill from the heat a little. Past that, I can't wait to light a fire in it. I row a Dory, and a conventional firepan is not only too big, but too heavy to carry. This seems the ideal compromise.


----------



## eddie

Mine was just delivered 2 days ago and looks brand new. If anyone is on the fence I'd definitely recommend getting one if you still can. I haven't used mine yet but very excited to try it out. The buying process was super easy and everyone in the company seems super nice and helpful. Thanks to Tristan and crew for taking care of us!


----------



## lncoop

MNichols said:


> I got mine too, $102.00, Firepan and Grill. I can't see where anyone ever used it, it came packaged like it was completely brand new. The only thing that concerns me is the grill, when in place on the pit, seems awfully close to the fire. An idea for the manufacturer would be to drill the posts it sits on to allow pins to be put in and raise the grill from the heat a little. Past that, I can't wait to light a fire in it. I row a Dory, and a conventional firepan is not only too big, but too heavy to carry. This seems the ideal compromise.


FWIW I grilled burgers and dogs on mine last weekend and it was perfect. I think you'll be happy with the grill's proximity to the fire.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery

Mine came today was brand new, un-used as well. Who buys things like this and just returns them with out even assembling? Sucks to be a seller. Had to watch the videos to make sure I had it right. Its a little bigger then the retarded old fire pan,( when you include a grate) but lighter and will be easier to pack. On top of that its bigger and is elevated which should be more enjoyable. I guess the only concern is the random wood you use most of the time. Wont be any burning a log across the top in half for instance. Going to be awhile before I use it, but definitely a more practical, classy set up.


----------



## MNichols

lncoop said:


> FWIW I grilled burgers and dogs on mine last weekend and it was perfect. I think you'll be happy with the grill's proximity to the fire.



Good to hear!! Thanks for that, it did get me to thinking, the damn engineeer in me coming out, overthinking things again...


----------



## CampfireDefender

DidNotWinLottery said:


> Mine came today was brand new, un-used as well. Who buys things like this and just returns them with out even assembling? Sucks to be a seller. Had to watch the videos to make sure I had it right. Its a little bigger then the retarded old fire pan,( when you include a grate) but lighter and will be easier to pack. On top of that its bigger and is elevated which should be more enjoyable. I guess the only concern is the random wood you use most of the time. Wont be any burning a log across the top in half for instance. Going to be awhile before I use it, but definitely a more practical, classy set up.


You would be absolutely flabbergasted at how many of these we get back that are still in the sealed shipping box. Means they ordered from Amazon got the box to their door, DIDN'T EVEN OPEN IT and filed for a return. 

Glad to hear everyone is happy with the program! Got some big things coming in the future here so if you haven't already subscribed to the newsletter on our website I recommend doing that. 

I promise we don't send frivolous emails. 

Cheers,
Triston 
Fireside Team


----------



## sonofdad

thanks for making such a great product! i sold a few more of these things for you on my last river trip


----------



## WyBackCountry

Got mine last Thursday and opened the box and the thing was literally brand new, never taken out of the box/bag or set up. Thanks for such a killer deal!


----------



## letsgoh2o

Got mine today and set it up, can't wait to try it out on a river trip! I really like the way it breaks down and is so light compared to a traditional fire pan.


Many thanks for the sweet deal!


----------



## westslopeadam

Received mine this week and I'm pretty sure everything is brand new. I set it up in the living room and quality and ease of setup/breakdown was fantastic. I can't wait to use it on the river next month. Thanks for offering these up at a discount to MB.


----------



## TXwhitewater

*Pop-Up Pit is fantastic!*

Damn, I love a great bargain on a great piece of equipment. Got mine a couple weeks ago. All brand new, no more heavy ass steel for a fire..


----------



## Flatlandr360

*Pit regs on MS*

I got a return call from Lisa Byer (sp?) the ranger for the main Salmon after leaving a VM prior to my trip last week. I carried a solo stove (which is & was awesome), and asked her take on it. She clicked it up on the intertube and couldn't say one way/another. 

She did refer me to the pop-up pit, claiming it's what she and her crew have been using, which seems testimony enough in terms of approval for her jurisdiction.


----------



## rtsideup

Just another stoked customer. "Pre-owned" pit was as new when it arrived. It's had around 10 fires in it at this point, some bigger than recommended, works flawlessly. As others have said; friends at first shook their heads in disbelief and then started going for their wallets. I'll probably buy another mesh or two, not because, I don't trust it (it seems bomber so far) but, it does seem like the potential weak link.
If you're using a fire blanket, don't bother with the heat shield.


----------



## Fly By Night

I finally toked mine up the other night, these things are awesome! 

I noticed some of the foil lining stuff peeling up from my heat shield, I suspect from getting wet when boating, has anyone else had an issue with that?


----------



## bcpnick

Fly By Night said:


> I finally toked mine up the other night, these things are awesome!
> 
> I noticed some of the foil lining stuff peeling up from my heat shield, I suspect from getting wet when boating, has anyone else had an issue with that?


I haven't used my heat shield much but my friend has and it's basically falling apart after this season. The whole heat shield design is pretty bad, in my opinion, especially the velcro sticky attachment points. Fortunately it is rarely needed on the river. The rest of the pan has been amazing.


----------



## CampfireDefender

Fly By Night said:


> I finally toked mine up the other night, these things are awesome!
> 
> I noticed some of the foil lining stuff peeling up from my heat shield, I suspect from getting wet when boating, has anyone else had an issue with that?


Hey Fly By,


If your heat shield is delaminating it could be an indication that you have it attached too close to the Fire Mesh. Direct Message us some pictures so we can take a look and I can get you a replacement sent out free of charge.  

Cheers,
Triston
Fireside Team


----------



## CampfireDefender

bcpnick said:


> I haven't used my heat shield much but my friend has and it's basically falling apart after this season. The whole heat shield design is pretty bad, in my opinion, especially the velcro sticky attachment points. Fortunately it is rarely needed on the river. The rest of the pan has been amazing.


Hey bcpnick,


Have your friend reach out to us and we can get that heat shield replaced. We agree the solution isn't fantastic but we promise we are working on improving that system!

Cheers,
Triston
Fireside Team


----------



## NikonFotoMatt

Love the one we got after seeing a post about them on Utah Rafters facecrook page. No complaints! 

QUESTION: Is it possible to get one or two of the screens? One of our friends put the stove together wrong and burned through the screen. Thanks! Great product.


----------



## Flatlandr360

Received mine-couldn’t be more pleased with quality, delivery, design, etc. Indistinguishable from new, mine is! 

Some of the edges will need to be rounded off, but that’s what you get with extruded aluminum construction...


----------



## Electric-Mayhem

NikonFotoMatt said:


> Love the one we got after seeing a post about them on Utah Rafters facecrook page. No complaints!
> 
> QUESTION: Is it possible to get one or two of the screens? One of our friends put the stove together wrong and burned through the screen. Thanks! Great product.


They sell extra screens on their website for $25. Same price on Amazon too and its Prime eligible... Amazon Pop Up Pit Replacement Screen link


----------



## Fly By Night

CampfireDefender said:


> Hey Fly By,
> 
> 
> If your heat shield is delaminating it could be an indication that you have it attached too close to the Fire Mesh. Direct Message us some pictures so we can take a look and I can get you a replacement sent out free of charge.
> 
> Cheers,
> Triston
> Fireside Team


Thanks Triston, 

This isn't a proximity issue, I think this started before I ever used the pit, I think moisture and rubbing in the bag are the culprits. I have a few small blemishes, they arent an issue at this point, I think it probably makes sense to wait till they escalate, hopefully you will have version 2.0 available at that point. Do you have any updates on the oven attachment?

-Fly


----------



## NikonFotoMatt

Electric-Mayhem said:


> They sell extra screens on their website for $25. Same price on Amazon too and its Prime eligible... Amazon Pop Up Pit Replacement Screen link





Thank you! Now to get him to pay for it!


----------



## CampfireDefender

Fly By Night said:


> Thanks Triston,
> 
> This isn't a proximity issue, I think this started before I ever used the pit, I think moisture and rubbing in the bag are the culprits. I have a few small blemishes, they arent an issue at this point, I think it probably makes sense to wait till they escalate, hopefully you will have version 2.0 available at that point. Do you have any updates on the oven attachment?
> 
> -Fly


Hey Fly,


No updates on the oven box as of yet. We have a whole lot on our plate right now with the the Holiday season much busier than we expected it to be at this point in time. We're trying to work the oven attachment so that it works with the same framing as the upcoming ember screen. This should save everyone some money in the long run.

Believe me when I say the MB community will be the first to know the second anything new is available, you guys have been awesome. 

Cheers,
Triston


----------



## ACheateaux

Thanks for the smoking deal. Whatever “use” mine received looks to be light dusting with a cashmere sweater. Broke it in yesterday in the back yard with the kid. She loved it.


----------



## JedCrank

Interested. Price range on used stock?


----------



## CampfireDefender

JedCrank said:


> Interested. Price range on used stock?


Shot you a PM 

Cheers,
Triston


----------



## CampfireDefender

Hey All,


T'was the season.

We have a bunch of used Pop-Up Pit, grill grate, and ember mat returns from Christmas if you wanted to get one picked up please private message us. 


Cheers,
Triston
Fireside Team


----------



## Nubie Jon

Just got my Ember Mat and Gloves! Thanks so much!

Jon


----------



## wutan

Still available?


----------



## CampfireDefender

wutan said:


> Still available?


Yes, sir! 

Just shoot us a DM and we'll get you taken care of! 


Cheers,
Triston
Fireside Team


----------



## wutan

Can I get your phone number?


----------



## CampfireDefender

wutan said:


> Can I get your phone number?



I'm flattered 

You can reach us M-F 8-4 Arizona time @ 623-207-9333

Best,
Triston


----------



## Will Amette

Mine came and looked like it hadn't had a fire in it or maybe even been set up!


I'm really tempted to get one of the tiny ones, too.


----------



## abprice

Will Amette said:


> Mine came and looked like it hadn't had a fire in it or maybe even been set up!
> 
> 
> I'm really tempted to get one of the tiny ones, too.


Agree. I purchased a used/customer return Pop Up Pit with quad fold grill. Only one grill half was used-- minor marks from heating. Everything else appeared unused or only superficial use. From initial PM to vendor thru delivery took about five days-- very prompt.


----------



## MT4Runner

Triston, I'm super impressed by the Pop-up pit I bought from you a couple of months ago.

I have a custom metal (NRS/Cascade-style) firepan a buddy built for me, but I've come to use the new Pop-up pit way more. I love that it's super light to transport, and that it holds a nice fire. My tripmates are enjoying drying their booties out underneath it, and I like that there's very little ash to dispose of in the morning.


First use of the folding grill, also impressed by how stable it is. Cherry-smoked pork ribs and brisket getting a final sear on mesquite.


----------



## markhusbands

might have already posted on of these "used" ones a while back for a great price and it is just awesome. grill is great. charcoal works. used a dutch oven on top of the grill - works. so light and compact and it's just a couple minutes of fussing with set up. 

it's one of those rare pieces of outdoor gear that comes out that has a design that really changes the options a lot.


----------



## Jamesdking

Dudes and Dudettes! A year later: 
1. This thing is handy (see below)
2. It helps with smoke (you always wanted this!)/burns cleaner
3. Burns down to ashes 
4. Is defiantly quick to cool off (though it does warp after a long burn). 
5. It was very inexpensive
6. Sighted @ Ace hardware today! Congrats guys and way to go with an amazing product.
7. The screen seems to be holding up after burning very hot (hardwood flooring scraps for several months)

I honestly use this thing in my back yard all the time. When I take it camping or on the river it has become a conversation piece. Great idea and great product for sure. 
--Thanks!


----------



## dpwater

Do you have any of the small ones included in the return sale? 

I purchased the other one in a package deal this year. It's impressive compared to the other fire pans out there in size, weight, and complete burn. No issues with stout pinion logs either. My only concern was the sharp edges on top on the frame.


----------



## Warejn

I just got my "used/ refurb" and it is about as close to new as it can be. Thanks for a good product. I am going to give it a go on Deso at the end of the month (hopefully).


----------



## HitMcG

I also got one of the "used/refurb" pits, and can't tell that it's ever been used. Works perfectly and easy set up. Love it!


----------



## ACheateaux

Love mine. Do you have any small ones in this sale?


----------



## Will Amette

ACheateaux said:


> Love mine. Do you have any small ones in this sale?



If you wander on over to the Fireside Outdoor website, you'll notice they have the smaller one on sale 20% off. There's a coupon code right on the front page. Shipping included. Seems like a pretty good deal. I'm so tempted to add one, but probably don't really need it.


----------



## ECross

I would be interested in purchasing one of those used fire pits if you still have them for sale. [email protected] Gmail.com.


----------



## CampfireDefender

ECross said:


> I would be interested in purchasing one of those used fire pits if you still have them for sale. [email protected] Gmail.com.



Sent you a PM .


Cheers,
Triston
Fireside Team


----------



## Surrender2flow

Would love to purchase one of these if any are still available! Lemme know!


----------



## Heywood

forgot about this thread/assumed the deal was over. I bought a new setup a few months back. Oh well. 



Super happy with the product and cant wait to take it on a river trip!


----------



## MT4Runner

Hey Triston, just took my popup pit on a Middle/Main Salmon trip. It got at least 10 uses, and I hope you see some more sales come out of it.

People love that it burns the wood down to ash, we typically put the cold gray ashes in the kitchen trash each morning (after sticking a hand in it to make sure it was cold--it was).

Quick suggestion: could you ask if the carrying bags could be made about 4" longer for your next round? I found that I could wrap the fire blanket around the pit and fit it in the bag..it just sticks out about 4" too long to cinch the bag.


----------



## CampfireDefender

MT4Runner said:


> Hey Triston, just took my popup pit on a Middle/Main Salmon trip. It got at least 10 uses, and I hope you see some more sales come out of it.
> 
> People love that it burns the wood down to ash, we typically put the cold gray ashes in the kitchen trash each morning (after sticking a hand in it to make sure it was cold--it was).
> 
> Quick suggestion: could you ask if the carrying bags could be made about 4" longer for your next round? I found that I could wrap the fire blanket around the pit and fit it in the bag..it just sticks out about 4" too long to cinch the bag.



Already made some huge improvements on the bag. Shoot us a private message and I'll get you hooked up with a new one. 

Cheers,
Triston
Fireside Team


----------



## MT4Runner

No worries sir, just a happy customer. I appreciate the offer, and really appreciate the sale price you gave us when I bought it.
Please do let us know if you get any returns on the small pits, I'd love to buy one.


----------



## PeachesVail

Hey Triston, 
Any chance that you have a used Pop-up pit available?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Erin707

CampfireDefender said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> With Amazon's no matter what return policy we've recently been handed back quite a few lightly used Pop-Up Pits. Instead of scrapping these we figured some of you might be interested in picking up a refurbished product at a discounted price.
> 
> These range anywhere from pits with a couple of burns on them to a few show room displays that are basically brand new. These have all been inspected by us to make sure that everything is good to go.
> 
> If you don't care too much about getting a brand new pit and wanted to pick one up at a discounted price shoot us a DM and we can get you hooked up.
> 
> I'll be editing to post pictures of some of the pits to give everyone a better idea.


----------



## Erin707

How much?


----------



## Wallrat

I ordered a pit, it arrived yesterday, brand new and unused in the original package. I'm really pleased! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Jamesdking

Still loving mine after probably 75 fires! However my caveman buddy couldn’t get it to open because it had gotten a bit sandy. He used a rock to pound it to the open position and it made it permanently open. I tried with no avail to straighten the poles and slides out but it is a yard piece now not the travel kind it once was. 
Anyway I wondered if you ended up with spare legs ever that you needed to part with. I’ll pay of course. I’d happily go buy a new one at Ace hardware if not. Mostly trying to keep waste down with a repair instead of replacement.


----------



## Wallrat

No, this is my first aluminum pit. We had one last trip that weighed 30 pounds! So I’m really tickled with this one. If it dies, I’ll keep you in mind.


----------



## WyBackCountry

MT4Runner said:


> No worries sir, just a happy customer. I appreciate the offer, and really appreciate the sale price you gave us when I bought it.
> Please do let us know if you get any returns on the small pits, I'd love to buy one.



@CampfireDefender Triston I am also curious if you ever have returns on the small 12x12 pop up trailblazer pits, or even a discount on them. Would love to add one to my car camping, short hike in backpacking trip gear list.


----------



## cain

Jamesdking, you can get a new leg (Pop up pit base from campfire Defender.) They have about every piece to replace for the pop up pit and are very reasonabley priced.


----------



## MT4Runner

WyBackCountry said:


> @CampfireDefender Triston I am also curious if you ever have returns on the small 12x12 pop up trailblazer pits, or even a discount on them. Would love to add one to my car camping, short hike in backpacking trip gear list.


I bought just the frame, mesh, and ember guards on their fall sale. Under $100.



cain said:


> Jamesdking, you can get a new leg (Pop up pit base from campfire Defender.) They have about every piece to replace for the pop up pit and are very reasonabley priced.


*ham-handed buddy needs to buy him a new frame!


----------



## Wallrat

MT4Runner said:


> I bought just the frame, mesh, and ember guards on their fall sale. Under $100.
> 
> 
> 
> *ham-handed buddy needs to buy him a new frame!


That, or he buys the beer for a loong time.


----------



## CampfireDefender

Jamesdking said:


> Still loving mine after probably 75 fires! However my caveman buddy couldn’t get it to open because it had gotten a bit sandy. He used a rock to pound it to the open position and it made it permanently open. I tried with no avail to straighten the poles and slides out but it is a yard piece now not the travel kind it once was.
> Anyway I wondered if you ended up with spare legs ever that you needed to part with. I’ll pay of course. I’d happily go buy a new one at Ace hardware if not. Mostly trying to keep waste down with a repair instead of replacement.


Depending on where the sand got stuck your results may vary: 

On the top connectors there are set screws. Before you remove these, measure how much upright there is above the connectors so you can put them back where they're supposed to be. Once those screws are out you should be able to pull the poles up through the connector to clear any debris. You also want to look and make sure everything is straight still. Any sort of bend in the poles can lock it up. See if this fixes the issue. If you notice anything wonky let us know and we can replace just that part! 





WyBackCountry said:


> @CampfireDefender Triston I am also curious if you ever have returns on the small 12x12 pop up trailblazer pits, or even a discount on them. Would love to add one to my car camping, short hike in backpacking trip gear list.


I can take a look tomorrow morning! Soon us a private message so I don't forget lol 


Cheers,
Triston
Fireside Team


----------



## MT4Runner

Hey Triston, appreciate your quick and thorough responses to customer questions, and for hooking us Buzzards up on sweet deals on pre-owned pits.

What do you do for recreation? Are you also a boater?


----------



## Jamesdking

cain said:


> Jamesdking, you can get a new leg (Pop up pit base from campfire Defender.) They have about every piece to replace for the pop up pit and are very reasonabley priced.


I’ll head over to the web site. Thanks!


----------



## CampfireDefender

MT4Runner said:


> Hey Triston, appreciate your quick and thorough responses to customer questions, and for hooking us Buzzards up on sweet deals on pre-owned pits.
> 
> What do you do for recreation? Are you also a boater?


Of course. Honestly, the Mountainbuzz was the first community to give our product a shot so we owe a lot to you guys. Makes it an easy decision to help everyone out as much as they helped us! 

I do mostly Overlanding personally. I've been on two guided trips once on the Upper Salt here in Arizona and once through the Royal Gorge over this last summer. I would love to make it out onto the River more, those trips are some of the best times I've had outdoors.


----------



## MT4Runner

Cool! I used to be into 4x4's..mostly rockcrawling and trail riding. I had a 4Runner (hence the username) on 3/4T Chevy axles, locked, 5.38's and 37" MTR's, then a Formula Toyota with 5.29's, e-lockers, and 36" Iroks...but didn't ever camp out of them as much as I now do rafting. Also went to King of the Hammers 5 times 2009-2013, and was the radio relay a couple years.

I'd love to explore the desert more. Have been out a bit in Utah, NV, and Johnson Valley in CA, but never out in Arizona.
What kind of rig do you have?


----------



## WyBackCountry

CampfireDefender said:


> Of course. Honestly, the Mountainbuzz was the first community to give our product a shot so we owe a lot to you guys. Makes it an easy decision to help everyone out as much as they helped us!
> 
> I do mostly Overlanding personally. I've been on two guided trips once on the Upper Salt here in Arizona and once through the Royal Gorge over this last summer. I would love to make it out onto the River more, those trips are some of the best times I've had outdoors.


Just curious where you’re at in Az? I was in Tucson for about 15 years and finally escaped. Let’s see your overland rig! Here’s mine


----------



## MNichols

Now that right there is pretty spiffy, I don't care who you are! I do wonder though, how do you see through the solar panels while you're driving lol


----------



## CampfireDefender

MT4Runner said:


> Cool! I used to be into 4x4's..mostly rockcrawling and trail riding. I had a 4Runner (hence the username) on 3/4T Chevy axles, locked, 5.38's and 37" MTR's, then a Formula Toyota with 5.29's, e-lockers, and 36" Iroks...but didn't ever camp out of them as much as I now do rafting. Also went to King of the Hammers 5 times 2009-2013, and was the radio relay a couple years.
> 
> I'd love to explore the desert more. Have been out a bit in Utah, NV, and Johnson Valley in CA, but never out in Arizona.
> What kind of rig do you have?





WyBackCountry said:


> Just curious where you’re at in Az? I was in Tucson for about 15 years and finally escaped. Let’s see your overland rig! Here’s mine


I run a 2014 FJ. Its my daily so its not done up too crazy (yet) I was camping out of the back of a 2013 VW Golf for a while until it rained one night and I got stuck so decided it was time for something a touch more capable lol. 

Our office is out of Peoria so we're a bit more central. I've been down to the ole dirty-T a time or two and it really is a place you either love or hate. I fall on the latter of the two. 

One of the perks of having a professional photographer on staff is I can get cool pics like this from time to time


----------



## WyBackCountry

CampfireDefender said:


> I run a 2014 FJ. Its my daily so its not done up too crazy (yet) I was camping out of the back of a 2013 VW Golf for a while until it rained one night and I got stuck so decided it was time for something a touch more capable lol.
> 
> Our office is out of Peoria so we're a bit more central. I've been down to the ole dirty-T a time or two and it really is a place you either love or hate. I fall on the latter of the two.
> 
> One of the perks of having a professional photographer on staff is I can get cool pics like this from time to time
> View attachment 62455


Yea I was of same mind set, didn’t like it but I had to stick around for as long as I did due to caring for ailing family, once they passed I made an expeditious escape to the mountains.

Nice shot!! Kinda looks a little like Anza Borrego, loved exploring that park... some really cool stuff to see there if you know what to look for. And the solitude is hard to beat. Here’s a shot from a beautiful starry night in Anza Borrego


----------



## MT4Runner




----------



## WyBackCountry

MT4Runner said:


> View attachment 62458



Nice buggy! Wish I had the funds for a buggy, even more wish I had the vehicle and skills to run KOH!


----------



## MT4Runner

I only had the skills to visit KOH. This was very much a budget buggy. Did a lot of bartering and junkyard sourcing. I think I had $7,500 into it, and a LOT of late nights.
x10 on the money, MINIMUM just to race an entry class at KOH!!

It was fun, but I got tired of the "arms race" trying to build bigger rigs to keep up with/compete with friends. And plenty of egos on the trail. I'm finding less of that on the river, glad to be back floating.


----------



## MT4Runner

Hey all, Fireside Outdoor has a mega 30% off flash sale for the next 4 days.





Fireside Outdoor


Portable Fire Pits for the backyard, beach, camping, rv, backpacking, picnic, hunting, and fishing.




firesideoutdoor.com




$69 for a trailblazer pit. How can you go wrong?!

(no affiliation, I'm just a happy customer).


----------



## Kenr

* MT4Runner -thanks for the heads up. I just ordered another fire mesh screen, thermal gloves and the dutch oven support. Great prices and a great product. Thanks Fireside*


----------



## MNichols

Just can't say enough good things about Fireside and their products..


----------



## sonofdad

MT4Runner said:


> Hey all, Fireside Outdoor has a mega 30% off flash sale for the next 4 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fireside Outdoor
> 
> 
> Portable Fire Pits for the backyard, beach, camping, rv, backpacking, picnic, hunting, and fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firesideoutdoor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $69 for a trailblazer pit. How can you go wrong?!
> 
> (no affiliation, I'm just a happy customer).


thanks MT4Runner ... just ordered a set of their frontier grates for using a dutchy. stoked!


----------



## MT4Runner

New sale:








Pop-Up Pit Halloween Bundle


Discounted Price Reflected In Cart Get the award winning portable Pop-Up Fire Pit and a pair of Thermal Resistant Gloves for one low packaged price. The Pop-Up Pit prides itself on its simplistic yet rugged design, setting up in just under 60 seconds and holding up to 125 lbs the Pop-Up Pit is...




firesideoutdoor.com





40% off, rebate applied in the cart.


----------



## MNichols

MT4Runner said:


> New sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop-Up Pit Halloween Bundle
> 
> 
> Discounted Price Reflected In Cart Get the award winning portable Pop-Up Fire Pit and a pair of Thermal Resistant Gloves for one low packaged price. The Pop-Up Pit prides itself on its simplistic yet rugged design, setting up in just under 60 seconds and holding up to 125 lbs the Pop-Up Pit is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firesideoutdoor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40% off, rebate applied in the cart.


Damn, that's a killer discount, thanks 4 sharing!


----------



## MT4Runner

Great pricing. I get their emails, so I am happy to pass on the information to others.

Zero affiliation, just a happy customer. They work extremely well, are lightweight and easy to transport, and most importantly, keep our riverside beaches clean of Instagram fire rings.


----------



## MNichols

MT4Runner said:


> Great pricing. I get their emails, so I am happy to pass on the information to others.
> 
> Zero affiliation, just a happy customer. They work extremely well, are lightweight and easy to transport, and most importantly, keep our riverside beaches clean of Instagram fire rings.


Amen brother, tbh mine has come out of the closet for fires at home as well.. probably had close to 50 fires in it and it still functions as new...


----------



## MT4Runner

The little trailblazer pit is great for the small dory and for picnics! Packs to the size of a thermos


----------



## raftingrooze

Wow, i've never seen these pop up pits... so useful!


----------



## Bobthegreat

Can really hold the wood


----------



## blueotter

I'm gonna go "out on a limb" and say that is kind of obnoxious...


----------



## MT4Runner

blueotter said:


> I'm gonna go "out on a limb" and say that is kind of obnoxious...


Well, that was helpful


----------



## Bobthegreat

It’s more of a stump then a limb, but it will hold lots of those also.


----------



## MNichols

White man's fire... Damn.. 

Used to go Deso boating with an 86 year old mining attorney who'd do shit like this, huge ass fires, that required hours to clean up after the next day... 

Nice that the pit held it, but geez..


----------



## sonofdad

bumping this thread - triston just hooked me up with an open-box traiblazer (smaller version of the OG model). can't say enough good things about this company and their products. thanks @CampfireDefender 👊


----------



## AFrafter

MNichols said:


> Good to hear!! Thanks for that, it did get me to thinking, the damn engineeer in me coming out, overthinking things again...


The grill grates are great. been using them for last season or two....burgers, salmon, steaks, pizza or even an extra 'burner' for fry pan or sauces. There are good items for the river and then there are great items for the river....the pop-up pit is a game changer IMO based on ease of use, weight and efficiency.


----------



## Bobthegreat

Yes, they are a great company. pop up pit just ricks it. Don’t forget you also have an amazing broiler built into it.(nachos, tostadas, garlic bread, pizza, and don’t forget the nachos!.


----------



## Bobthegreat

And as far as the size of the fire, we’ll it was cold out. We always clean up after ourselves. That’s what extra Ammo can are for.


----------



## TJP

Bobthegreat said:


> And as far as the size of the fire


With a name like BobTHEGREAT, how is everyone caught off guard? I’ve seen the man grill a cow whole.


----------



## MNichols

TJP said:


> With a name like BobTHEGREAT, how is everyone caught off guard? I’ve seen the man grill a cow whole.


Tristan, please note the above. We're going to need the "bovine" model pop up pit here soon as cow grilling season arrives 😂😆


----------

